# I could use some help with my stickers



## moh_33 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi there, i have an old 3x3 Guanlong but the stickers were in bad shape, I was looking for replacements but in my area we don't have that much people selling the stickers only so i decided to make my own stickers using a printer and my Photo sticker paper. I just have one problem, I Don't have a template for the stickers...

Does anybody have a 3x3 sticker template that i could download?
it doesn't need to have the exact shape of a Guanlong.


----------

